# how to convert 2d image ro 3d anaglyph



## Kishal (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got a freakin comp. project at school about 3d stuff. i need to make some 3d anaglyphs(the red and blue stuff). i read some tutorials fr photoshop, but they require two images. however, i've been provided with a single image only. I tried using conversion stuff such as T3D (theartoffame.com) but they're not free and require registration. without that, silly watermarks appear all over the image saying please register  . does anybody know a freeware , photoshop trick etc. for the purpose?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2011)

There are some neat videos in DVD of Feb issue of digit, for this purpose.
If you dont own Feb edition of digit, I can give you the links, but only later in the evening.


----------

